# mennessä



## Gavril

Päivää,

Viime aloittamassani ketjussa Sakvaka korjasi virkkeeni näin:



> En ole kuitenkaan pystynyt tähän asti mennessä löytämään sanakirjoista "poikki pistämisen" määritelmää.



Olen tottunut käyttämään "mennessä" englannin "by"-sanan vastaavana (kuten esim., "You must be home *by* 6 this evening" = sinun on palattava kotiin klo 18 mennessä), kun taas olen käyttänyt "asti"/"saakka" eng. "until"-sanan vastaavana.

Luulin siis, että "mennessä"-sanaa käytettäisiin kun halutaan täsmentää tapahtuman *ajankohtaa*: "se tapahtuu [x]:n mennessä" = se ei tapahdu [x]:n jälkeen. Toisaalta luulin, että sanoja "asti/saakka" käytetään, kun halutaan täsmentää tapahtuman *kestoa*.

Päteekö tämä kielteisiinkin lauseisiin? Vai tehdäänkö seuraavanlaista eroa:

"Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een mennessä" -> Hän *ei* ollut tehnyt sitä ajankohdalla [x].

"Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een saakka/asti." -> Hän *teki* sen joko ajankohdalla [x] tai sen jälkeen.

Onko oikea tämä käsitys? Onko jotakin tärkeää lisättävää sille?

Kiitos,
Gavril


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril, en ole tottunut ajattelemaan  käyttämääni kieltä noin teoreettisesti kuin sinä esität.  Sakvaka varmastikin esittää kieliopillisen totuuden mainitsemistasi asioista, mutta lausun tässä nyt ihan vain käytännön miehen näkemyksen — ja jos et pahastu, korjaan pari kohtaa viestissäsi.

Viime aloittamassani ketjussa = Edellisessä ketjussani
Onko jotakin tärkeää lisättävää sille? = Onko siihen jotakin tärkeää/tärkeätä lisättävää?  (Suomessa lisätään *johonkin*, ei *jollekin*.)

_En ole pystynyt tähän mennessä löytämään_ kuulostaa korvissani aivan oikealta.  Itse sanoisin lyhyyden vuoksi ehkä mieluummin _En ole pystynyt toistaiseksi löytämään_.

"Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een mennessä"
Hän ei alittanut tulosrajaa viime perjantaihin mennessä. (On mahdollista, että hän on alittanut tulosrajan perjantain jälkeen.  Hän ei kuitenkaan alittanut sitä ennen perjantaita.  Analyysisi on siis oikein.)

"Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een saakka/asti."
Hän ei nukkunut kello kahdeksaan saakka/asti.  (Hän heräsi ennen kello kahdeksaa.  Jos ymmärrän analyysisi oikein, se on väärin.)

Hyvää alkavaa viikkoa. Kello on Helsingissä 9.50 maanantaiaamuna!


----------



## altazure

Minusta alkuperäinen käsityksesi vaikuttaa oikealta, ja se pätee myös  kielteisiin lauseisiin. 

Ongelmasi näyttää olevan siinä, että ainakin suomen kielen näkökulmasta  löytäminen on yksittäisenä hetkenä tapahtuva tapahtuma, joten sen kestosta ei ole  mielekästä puhua (käyttämällä sanaa "asti"). Sen sijaan pitää sanoa,  oman sääntösi mukaisesti, että et löytänyt _tähän mennessä_; eli löytäminen ei tapahtunut jonakin hetkenä ennen tätä hetkeä, mutta saattaa tapahtua jonakin hetkenä tämän hetken jälkeen.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een mennessä"
> Hän ei alittanut tulosrajaa viime perjantaihin mennessä. (On mahdollista, että hän on alittanut tulosrajan perjantain jälkeen.  Hän ei kuitenkaan alittanut sitä ennen perjantaita.  Analyysisi on siis oikein.)
> 
> "Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een saakka/asti."
> Hän ei nukkunut kello kahdeksaan saakka/asti.  (Hän heräsi ennen kello kahdeksaa.  Jos ymmärrän analyysisi oikein, se on väärin.)



Analyysini on tämä:
Lause "hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een asti/saakka" antaa ymmärtää, että hän onnistui tekemään sen, joko ajankohdalla [x] tai heti sen jälkeen. Siis, "Hän ei nukkunut kello 8:aan asti" antaisi ymmärtää, että hän nukahti klo 8.

Toisaalta lause "hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een mennessä" antaa ymmärtää (analyysini mukaan) vain, että hän *ei *tehnyt sitä *ennen* [x]:tä -- ei siis edellytä, että hän olisi myöhemmin onnistunut tekemään sen tai ei.

Olenko vielä väärässä?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Analyysini on tämä:
> Lause "hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een asti/saakka" antaa ymmärtää, että hän onnistui tekemään sen, joko ajankohdalla [x] tai heti sen jälkeen. Siis, "Hän ei nukkunut kello 8:aan asti" antaisi ymmärtää, että hän nukahti klo 8.


Gavril, taidan saada päänsärkyä lukiessani teoreettisia esityksiäsi!  Uskon mielelläni, että sanan/sanojen "asti/saakka" merkitys voi vaihdella riippuen käytetystä verbistä.  Siitä syystä otin esimerkkiini verbin "nukkua".  En näet ole minkään tason kielioppiteoreetikko.  Varmaa, on, että kukaan ei ole nukahtanut kello kahdeksan esimerkkivirkkeessäni _Hän ei nukkunut kello kahdeksaan asti_.  Päin vastoin. Kuten jo kerran mainitsinkin, virkkeeni tarkoittaa, että kyseinen henkilö nukkui, mutta heräsi ennen kello kahdeksaa.

Lisää samantapaisia virkkeitä:

_En katsonut ottelua loppuun asti. _(Lähdin pois ennen kuin ottelu päättyi.)
_En ole vielä lukenut kirjaa loppuun (asti)._ (Lukeminen on kesken.)
_Äiti joutui odottamaan aamuun saakka/asti, että hänen poikansa palasi vapputansseista._ (Odotus jatkui pojan paluuseen saakka.)
_Odotan puoli yhdeksään saakka. Jos et ole tullut siihen mennessä, lähden elokuviin ilman sinua.

_Mennessä-sanaa koskeva järkeilysi kuulostaa oikealta: _Hän ei nukahtanut kello yhdeksään mennessä_ ei sano mitään siitä, että hän olisi nukahtanut myöhemminkään. Ehkä nukahti, ehkä ei.

EDIT:  Johtuisiko väärinkäsitys siitä, että sekoitat verbit "nukkua" ja "nukahtaa", jotka tarkoittavat aivan eri asioita?


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Gavril, taidan saada päänsärkyä lukiessani teoreettisia esityksiäsi!  Uskon mielelläni, että sanan/sanojen "asti/saakka" merkitys voi vaihdella riippuen käytetystä verbistä.  Siitä syystä otin esimerkkiini verbin "nukkua".  En näet ole minkään tason kielioppiteoreetikko.  Varmaa, on, että kukaan ei ole nukahtanut kello kahdeksan esimerkkivirkkeessäni _Hän ei nukkunut kello kahdeksaan asti_.  Päin vastoin. Kuten jo kerran mainitsinkin, virkkeeni tarkoittaa, että kyseinen henkilö nukkui, mutta heräsi ennen kello kahdeksaa.



Anteeksi, tulkitsin lauseen "Hän ei nukkunut klo 8:aan asti" tarkoittavan, että hän oli hereillä (= ei ollut nukkumassa) klo 8:aan asti. Tulkinta ei näyttää kuitenkaan käyvän tähän lauseseen.

Korvataan sana "nukkua" sanalla "nukahtaa":

"Hän ei nukahtanut klo 8:aan asti/saakka"

Antaako tämä ymmärtää, että hän nukahti klo 8 tai heti sen jälkeen? Vai käyvätkö sanat "asti/saakka" ylipäätään tällaiseen lauseeseen?

kiitos vielä kerran


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> "Hän ei nukahtanut klo 8:aan asti/saakka"
> 
> Antaako tämä ymmärtää, että hän nukahti klo 8 tai heti sen jälkeen? Vai käyvätkö sanat "asti/saakka" ylipäätään tällaiseen lauseeseen?
> 
> kiitos vielä kerran


Eivät käy.  Itse sanoisin esimerkiksi: _Hän nukahti vasta kello kahdeksan. / Hän ei nukahtanut ennen [kello] kahdeksaa.  _Ensimmäinen virke kertoo, että hän varmasti nukahti; jälkimmäinen ei itse asiassa sano mitään siitä, nukahtiko hän ehkä kahdeksan jälkeen.


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Eivät käy.  Itse sanoisin esimerkiksi: _Hän nukahti vasta kello kahdeksan. / Hän ei nukahtanut ennen [kello] kahdeksaa.  _Ensimmäinen virke kertoo, että hän varmasti nukahti; jälkimmäinen ei itse asiassa sano mitään siitä, nukahtiko hän ehkä kahdeksan jälkeen.



Jos verrattaisiin lauseet,

"Hän ei nukahtanut ennen klo 8:aa"
ja
"hän ei (ollut) nukahtanut klo 8:aan mennessä"

Antaako ensimmäinen vahvemmin ymmärtää, että hän (todennäköisesti) lopulta nukahti?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Jos verrattaisiin lauseet,
> 
> "Hän ei nukahtanut ennen klo 8:aa"
> ja
> "hän ei (ollut) nukahtanut klo 8:aan mennessä"
> 
> Antaako ensimmäinen vahvemmin ymmärtää, että hän (todennäköisesti) lopulta nukahti?
> 
> Kiitos


Ei minun mielestäni.  Ilman kontekstia on mielestäni mahdotonta sanoa asiasta mitään sen varmempaa.  Voi olla, että kontekstikaan ei toisi muutosta asiaan. Kumpikaan virke ei anna ymmärtää, että hän myöhemminkään nukahti.  Se on vain teoreettinen mahdollisuus.


----------



## akana

Gavril said:


> Päivää,
> 
> Viime aloittamassani ketjussa Sakvaka korjasi virkkeeni näin:
> 
> En ole kuitenkaan pystynyt tähän asti mennessä löytämään sanakirjoista "poikki pistämisen" määritelmää.



Olisiko alkuperäinen lause siis tarkoittanut, että Gavril loppujen lopulta löysikin "poikko pistämisen" määritelmän sanakirjasta, eli "asti" sanalla? Senko takia sakvaka korjasi sen?


----------



## Gavril

Moi Akana,



akana said:


> Olisiko alkuperäinen lause siis tarkoittanut, että Gavril loppujen lopulta löysikin "poikko pistämisen" määritelmän sanakirjasta, eli "asti" sanalla? Senko takia sakvaka korjasi sen?



Kysyin tästä ensimmäisessä postauksessani:



> Vai tehdäänkö seuraavanlaista eroa:
> *[...]**
> "Hän ei tehnyt sitä [x]:een saakka/asti." -> Hän teki sen joko ajankohdalla [x] tai sen jälkeen.
> *



GOM vastasi, jos ymmärsin oikein, että tämä ei ole oikea tulkinta, eivätkä sanat _asti/saakka_ käy ollenkaan alkuperäiseen lauseeseeni ("En ole tähän asti löytänyt ...").

Ne eivät käy koska (kuten Altazurekin selitti) verbi _löytää _viittaa yksittäisenä hetkenä tapahtuvaan tapahtumaan, mutta _asti_ ja _saakka_ sopivat vain, jos lauseen verbi on kestollinen (= eng. "durative").

Esim. voi sanoa,
_
Hän ei ajanut Ouluun asti/saakka _[--> Hän ajoi lyhyemmän matkan]
tai 
_Hän ei ajanut keskiyöhön asti/saakka _[--> Hän ajoi lyhyemmän ajan]

Nämä lauseet käyvät koska ajaminen ei ole välitön tapahtuma, eli se kestää tietyn aikavälin.

Suomalaiset, sopiiko yllä antamani selitys?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Suomalaiset, sopiiko yllä antamani selitys?


Ainakin esimerkkivirkkeesi ovat hyvää suomea!


----------

